# G3 or Alumacraft 1236 jon boat



## Bluejayz79 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am having a hard time choosing if i should go with a G3 or Alumacraft 1236 Jon boat. I have dealers for both nearby. Prices on both are almost identical. I only want to haul the boat in my truck bed. I was almost leaning towards the Alumacraft because it has a higher weight limit and side depth, but G3 seems like they make a nice boat also. It would usually be my son and I in the boat (285lbs combined). My wife (100lbs) would tag along occasionally if the boat can support all are weight. G3 is rated for 2 people (470lbs max) & Alumacraft is rated for 3 people (540lbs max). We will mainly fish small ponds and will have a 6hp 4 stroke yamaha or a trolling motor on for the ponds that do not allow gas motors. Here are the specs i was looking at for both. Thank you for you opinions =)

Alumacraft G3
Beam Side Height 55"/19" Beam Side Height 56"/18"
Weigth 125lbs Weight 144lbs
Hp max 15hp Hp max 10hp
Capacity 3/540lbs Capacity 2/470lbs
Transom Height 15" Transom Height 16"

Chad


----------



## skysail (Mar 17, 2012)

I would go with alumacraft. Although I think both would do ok, at least it will say its rated for 3 people, just in case the cops care.


----------



## spotco2 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got a soft spot for G3's but with those specs I would have to go with Alumacraft.

Taller sides, lighter weight, higher capacity.


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 17, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> I've got a soft spot for G3's but with those specs I would have to go with Alumacraft.
> 
> Taller sides, lighter weight, higher capacity.



Agreed. Usually the G3 boats cost more than Alumacraft. The G3 is discounted/last year model/etc or the Alumacraft dealer is proud of his tin if the prices are similar I'd guess. Academy sports sells 1236 Alumacrafts for $649? 1032 $549, 1436 for $699, 1542 $1199


----------



## sharphook (Jan 1, 2017)

Prices have jumped on the 14' at academy!!!


----------

